# I finally figured out how to get villagers to leave TT.TT



## talisheo (Aug 3, 2013)

Tears of joy people, tears of joy!

It turns out it is really simple. Send them something they hate every single day, and they will move out within a week! 

EDIT:
THEY SHOULD MOVE WITHIN A WEEK

Here is the link to see what they hate: http://www.thonky.com/animal-crossing-new-leaf/villager-birthdays/

WE need to keep testing this. I might be having freakish luck like I did with the King Tut Mask, so hopefully this will work out


----------



## Wish (Aug 3, 2013)

like what omg
a bug??


----------



## Corduroy (Aug 3, 2013)

have you tried this? interesting theory.. *strokes nonexistent beard*

also, how do you know what items they hate? like, is it garbage and stuff? or are you talking 'bout certain clothing items?
gosh i am just full of questions today. >.<


----------



## Isabella (Aug 3, 2013)

...how would you find out what they hate?


----------



## ClockWyse (Aug 3, 2013)

Interesting. o.o On a related note, I saw the Tut Mask suggested earlier, but what exactly would you suggest is an item a villager would not like. Particularly, I want Charlise out, like...2 months ago, so if there's an item for her, or a universal one, I'd love to try this out. xD


----------



## talisheo (Aug 3, 2013)

You can find out here:
http://www.thonky.com/animal-crossing-new-leaf/villager-birthdays/

and of course I tested it, why would i post something I haven't tested? That is just plain silly xD


----------



## Wish (Aug 3, 2013)

omg this is great thanks


----------



## Isabella (Aug 3, 2013)

talisheo said:


> You can find out here:
> http://www.thonky.com/animal-crossing-new-leaf/villager-birthdays/
> 
> and of course I tested it, why would i post something I haven't tested? That is just plain silly xD



you should add more detail to your original post then  but thanks for this!


----------



## talisheo (Aug 3, 2013)

I just hope it works out as well as it worked for me  We need to keep testing it!  I am trying it on another villager right now 

Hopefully I am not having weird luck again like I did with the Tut Mask xD


----------



## Corduroy (Aug 3, 2013)

You, my fabulous and perfect friend, are a angel sent straight from the heavenly clouds up in the sky.
Thank you so much~
seriously.
<3 x 100000000000000

- - - Post Merge - - -

btw, i will totally test it.
BENJAMIN MUST LEAVE.
noow


----------



## radical6 (Aug 3, 2013)

i am totally doing this after peanut moves out. gotta get hopper and drago outta here.


----------



## Alright (Aug 3, 2013)

Anyone got a link to the style guides? Or are they just talking about Gracie's styles? And this guide... http://www.thonky.com/animal-crossing-new-leaf/gracie-fashion-check/


----------



## Corduroy (Aug 3, 2013)

Also, what villager moved out? We should maybe keep track of the personality of the animal. 
Oh, and what relationship level were you at with the villager? Like, were you engaged, or..? (just kidding. that would be kinda really weird.. i mean like, were you friends, or did you ignore them a lot?)


----------



## bobthecat (Aug 3, 2013)

Woah people on here want to get rid of Drago and someone else Benjamin 
They are popular so make sure you post them on the giveaway thread when they move


----------



## Corduroy (Aug 3, 2013)

bobthecat said:


> Woah people on here want to get rid of Drago and someone else Benjamin
> They are popular so make sure you post them on the giveaway thread when they move



I am one of those someone's that cannot stand that Benjamin.
AND HE IS IN MY TOWN. grumblegrumble

I actually didn't know how popular he was until a few hours ago


----------



## Mario. (Aug 3, 2013)

I'm so trying this Chester, Victoria, Shari need to get the heck out of my town ASAP.


----------



## radical6 (Aug 3, 2013)

bobthecat said:


> Woah people on here want to get rid of Drago and someone else Benjamin
> They are popular so make sure you post them on the giveaway thread when they move



haha yeah i plan to trade him or give him away
didn't know he was popular though


----------



## Sakura0901 (Aug 3, 2013)

FINALLY!!! Maybe Scoot will finally get out of my Bamboo Garden :')


----------



## Gizmodo (Aug 3, 2013)

I never realised Drago was so popular, he was in my old town and i didnt like him  much preferred Alfonso


----------



## Ronniepcg (Oct 6, 2013)

I tried, sent to 2 animals I want out things they're suppose to hate and well.. They never moved out :c I don't talk to them either and they just stay :/ help!


----------



## Red-Panda (Oct 7, 2013)

It works!  
I just got Bill to move by sending him something he hates.


----------



## hiyukihime (Oct 7, 2013)

was it from doing it a full week? or just once 
im also curious if it would work with time traveling day by day


----------



## Red-Panda (Oct 7, 2013)

I just did it right after I found out about this thread lol Also in just one letter


----------



## hiyukihime (Oct 7, 2013)

awesome, i should clear up my mailbox and give it a shot


----------



## fl0ra (Oct 7, 2013)

tysm i've been looking for a solution like this D: 
def. trying this out!


----------



## Amphibian (Oct 7, 2013)

Hmm, I will definitely try this at some point.  TT'ing back and forth to get someone to ping and move gets a little tedious at times.


----------



## hiyukihime (Oct 7, 2013)

i tted one day at a time sending something the villager doesn't like and still hasn't asked to move :/ maybe i have to change the 3ds clock and not the in game clock for it to work


----------



## Gummysaur (Oct 7, 2013)

OMG thank you ;u; I've been searching for a way to kick out Lionel without TTing for a while now.


----------



## Seravee (Oct 7, 2013)

Thanks!  I will definitely be trying this since Tiffany moved in when I was saving the spot for another villager.


----------



## ceruleanhail (Oct 7, 2013)

I'll keep that in mind and also ask my friend to try it. He's been wanting to send his Tipper away. XD


----------



## JaneyBriggs (Oct 7, 2013)

I just sent Shep a nasty-gram with a gift he will hate. (I felt bad afterwards but I really want him out!!)


----------



## Jarrad (Oct 7, 2013)

Rather than thanking her for a theory that is yet to be proven successful, can you guys just test if out instead? Just had to scroll through 4 pages of people thanking you...  (Sorry if I'm coming across as rude, I'm just trying to get some evidence that your theory works).


----------



## irisubunny (Oct 7, 2013)

so.. does this actually work?

nevermind didn't work for me, sent octavian his least favorite style which was sporty for a week, never asked to move
i actually got him out but it was _after_ i stopped doing the method.


----------



## Adelee (Oct 7, 2013)

I will try it anyway. Maybe it was just luck that he was actually going to ask to move anyway ..


----------



## Red-Panda (Oct 7, 2013)

I guest I was just lucky .-.


----------



## Mookie (Oct 7, 2013)

Just sending gifts daily works. It doesn't matter if if they like it or not. Sending a gift increases your friendship level, making them more likely to ping you with a request, including moving. 


I hated Olaf and Goose so much I began trying to junk up their homes. I sent toilets, oil barrels, jackhammer, fossil tails, whatever I didn't want to put in retail and both moved after about a week. The like/don't like mostly just applies to birthdays. 

Source: pulled out of my butt. Just personal experience.


----------



## Ronniepcg (Oct 7, 2013)

It doesn't work at all for me. Asked help and didn't get any, sorry everyone but once you befriend an animal, they will most likely move one day, so just talk to them, send them things and wait.


----------



## irisubunny (Oct 7, 2013)

Ronniepcg said:


> once you befriend an animal, they will most likely move one day, so just talk to them, send them things and wait.



yeah, that's what i'm thinking of. usually when you become good friends with them they start frequently asking you. the ones that i rarely bother with seem to want to stay in the town forever ;n;


----------



## pokepal148 (Oct 7, 2013)

i've reached a point where I have to prioritize my hatred... Naomi is right on top of that list atm.


----------



## JaneyBriggs (Oct 7, 2013)

Well Shep got his nasty gram and item he wouldn't like. Wrote me back....signed YOUR BEST FRIEND SHEP. 

Son of a....


----------



## mariop476 (Oct 7, 2013)

JaneyBriggs said:


> Well Shep got his nasty gram and item he wouldn't like. Wrote me back....signed YOUR BEST FRIEND SHEP.
> 
> Son of a....



Huehuehuheuehue...


----------

